# Glass work in the Panhandle



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I've got some glass I need to get done on my Maverick. Anyone know someone that does good work. Specifically looking for people you have used or directly seen their work. Located in Destin area but don't mind driving a couple hours to get good work done.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Shoot me a PM...i'll try to dig up the contact # for the fella in PCB. Incredible work. I saw a mitzi he did that had fallen off the trailer, couldn' have found a flaw in it if I tried. He' the only guy folks in town will use.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Mike's Marine Ways in St. Marks is outstanding. They have done a couple projects for me over the years and always produce excellent results. There are plenty of others in the Big Bend who have had a similar experience. 850-925-5685.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

You're welcome. Mike has done several Mavericks and owned one himself until recently.

As a closer option, you may check in with The Ship's Chandler in Destin. They may have a glass man on staff or they certainly know of one since they are the local MBG dealer.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Zika said:


> You're welcome. Mike has done several Mavericks and owned one himself until recently.
> 
> As a closer option, you may check in with The Ship's Chandler in Destin. They may have a glass man on staff or they certainly know of one since they are the local MBG dealer.


From what I have seen/heard is the shipschandler guys farm everything like glass and aluminum work out and take a decent cut off that, or try to sell you a new boat.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I took my boat to Legendary Marine by the Mid-Bay Bridge after Hurricane Harvey, I had scratches all up and down and even a chip about the size of a quarter. And the guy there did a perfect job of fixing everything and matching the color. You can't even tell that it was damaged before. Ask for Mike Albright and tell him Eric sent you.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Heat_PCB said:


> Shoot me a PM...i'll try to dig up the contact # for the fella in PCB. Incredible work. I saw a mitzi he did that had fallen off the trailer, couldn' have found a flaw in it if I tried. He' the only guy folks in town will use.


Who's the guy in PCB? Don't keep it a secret.


----------



## Panama1one (Dec 11, 2014)

I use Paul of Professional Fiberglass in Panama City. Only person I have ever used. 850-747-3866


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

CPurvis said:


> Who's the guy in PCB? Don't keep it a secret.


Professional Fiberglass and Marine Service
Paul Flag 850-747-3866


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Heat_PCB said:


> Professional Fiberglass and Marine Service
> Paul Flag 850-747-3866


Thanks


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Panama1one said:


> I use Paul of Professional Fiberglass in Panama City. Only person I have ever used. 850-747-3866


Thankd


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Boat is currently at Limbo Boat works in Milton. I will report back on the work once its completed. He had a really good reputation on the Pensacola fishing forum.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Zika said:


> Mike's Marine Ways in St. Marks is outstanding. They have done a couple projects for me over the years and always produce excellent results. There are plenty of others in the Big Bend who have had a similar experience. 850-925-5685.


Guys just wanted to give you a heads up as Mike has lost his fiberglass guy who has been with him 18 years due to extensive surgery and a long recovery! Another employee walked out on him so he is all alone with 15 boats in front of mine! He has done excellent work for me in the past but I am at a point to start looking around for other alternatives as he is months behind and overworked!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Heard this news too. Buddy was going to have some minor work done on his Pathfinder but is holding off right now. 

One of Mike's former glass experts now works at Shields. He knows his stuff but he's solo so not sure how soon he could get to it.


----------



## Tarponhead (Mar 18, 2018)

You want Jeff at Jeffrey's Advanced Yacht Care in Panama City.
850-819-5411. 
He replaced a transom and glass repairs on my sons boat. Great work, reasonable price. I just found his Facebook page to get his number. There are some pictures of his work on there.


----------

